# help SAMSUNG UE46D8000



## charlesfg (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello, I have a SAMSUNG UE46D8000, its power light is blinking but no sound and no picture. Please help me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this a new TV 
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UE46D8000YUXXU

user manual here
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201201/20120128101809663/01_ENG_GPDVBEUA-0106.pdf

Do you have an aerial for terrestrial broadcast ?
have you disconnected everything and just tried with an aerial only ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to misc Tech forum


----------



## Stealthshot11 (Apr 8, 2012)

My tv had the same exact problem, it was a bad capacitor in the main board, i fixed mine myself but if you can do it yourself it would be way cheaper, if you take it for repairs and its out of warranty you might as well buy a new one, in most cases i should say


----------

